# Lowveld Lodge clueless on our levy



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Oct 27, 2011)

We got a bill today, "reminder" and we are paid up, at least thru 2011. It ticked me off totally. Our unit is already spacebanked and I told them they could take their unit back, as we didn't owe them anything, it has always been very difficult to even make arrangements to get it paid, and I was uncomfortable about not knowing what was happening to my ownership.

Ball's in their court.

Liz


----------



## bailey (Nov 5, 2011)

I just got the reminder bill this morning.  It is dated 30/11/11 saying I'm 30 days past due.  I've been trying to pay this thing but have gotten any response from them. Now they send me this post dated?
I also have something w/ an attachment from Dr.Kingsley Moghalu.  Didn't open it.  Wasn't sure if it was a virus or something from LL.


----------



## Dori (Nov 6, 2011)

I got an invoice too. It shows we have a credit. I'll apply that to our next payment (that is, if they are still a timeshare by then!  

Dori


----------

